
Dating Market Thesis Summary [pdf] - ytNumbers
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/2506bda6ca9a8b7ce8b3c54b4/files/1a8cc94c-6198-4f3d-b27d-8a6060ed6c5d/Tyro_Dating_Market_Thesis_Final_For_Twitter_Pub_v2.pdf
======
Yuval_Halevi
Interesting one. I wonder why it's hosted under mailchimp if the research is
done by TYRO

